# Quick clutch replacement question



## Darweezy (Mar 16, 2016)

Is removing the whole transaxle necessary for this job?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The transaxle along with the two driveshafts need to be removed in order to remove the clutch/pressure plate assembly.


----------



## Darweezy (Mar 16, 2016)

Got the transmission off and was thinking of replacing the tranny since it has 200k plus miles. Question is can i get a manual transmission from the b14 since it uses the same engine and all? I feel like a tranny from a b14 will have significantly lesser miles but i need to know if it's swap compatible.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSMs, both the B13 and the B14 use the following:

1.6L .........................5-Speed RS5F31A
2.0L .........................5-Speed RS5F32V

The driveshafts for both are the same.


----------



## Darweezy (Mar 16, 2016)

So i removed the clutch release bearing and didn't notice that one of the spring clips fell, now i can't find it. I've noticed that my new clutch kit, which comes with a new release bearing, doesn't come with the clips. Is it safe to assume that I'm going to buy new clips?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're referring to the two spring pins in the clutch lever, then yes you'll need new ones. The spring pins are a tight fit. The old ones should never have fallen out on their own; showing that they were loose.


----------



## Darweezy (Mar 16, 2016)

into the eye of the beast boys, any tips or tricks for aligning the transmission to engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When installing the clutch/pressure plate assembly, use a clutch disk aligning tool otherwise it may be impossible to bolt up the tranny to the engine.


----------

